

"Novels and history...produce insights...that science can’t match." - aggieben
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/15/opinion/15brooks.html

======
ars
This pattern has been repeated tens of times:

You find something new, you think you can explain everything with it, then you
find out more, and realize how much you don't know.

"You don't know anything, until you know what you don't know."

In particular science and religion have bounced like this for millennia: new
science arrives, everyone disses religion. The science gets better, people
realize how little they actually know, religion looks good again.

And repeat, over and over.

Example, the brain: it's explained and understood, no more soul, suddenly the
brain is more complicated then anyone realized, hello again soul.

The same thing happened with the atom, solar models, cosmology, pretty much
every scientific breakthough. (Actually cosmology is currently at the "we know
everything stage", and is just about to slip into the "world is more
complicated then we realized" stage, hello again creator - watch for it.)

